# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  انتگرال رو بخونم؟ آسونه یا سخت؟

## melis

سلام دوستان

من واسه دیفرانسیل کتاب توپ خیلی سبز رو دارم و تا حالا واسم عالی بوده!

اول اینو بگم که معلممون سرسری از روی این بحث گذشت و هیچی نفهمیدیم! یعنی از نظر جزوه معلم صفر هستم..فقط همین خیلی سبز رو دارم که تا حالا عالی بوده. ولی امروز که اومدم انتگرال رو بخونم یخورده گیج شدم  :Yahoo (2): 

انتگرال سخته یا این کتاب یخورده بد توضیح داده؟  بعضی از دوستان میگن بخون چون خیلی آسونه ولی زیادم برام آسون نبود  :Yahoo (2):  از مشتق سخت تر بود  :Yahoo (2): 

به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟ کلافه شدم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ali TiR

من رشتم تجربیه ! اما انتگرال خیلی آسونه . تا اونجایی که مشترک بین دو رشته هست سوالات رو زدم . سوالات واقعا آسونه . سوال چالشی هم داره اما نه مث بحث هایی مثل مقاطع مخروطی و کاربرد مشتق !به نظر من با توجه به اینکه رشته تونم ریاضیه و این درس حیاتی ! حتما حتما بخون ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

انتگرال راحته....

من بدون معلم کل دیف دارم میخونم  من بدبخت چی میکشم پس  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## laleh74

انتگرال و مشتق از کل ریاضی آسونتره به نظرم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aminyoohi

asooone ,,,,,,   age vaqt nadari kolesho bekhooni ,,faqat testaye konkooreshoo bezan dg ..... khate viqe dif ro begir,,,estefade kon ,,man khodam tajrobi am ,,male shoma ro ham mikhonam !!

----------


## nacli

آسونه. فیلمای صنعتی شریف رو دانلود کن قسمت انتگرالشو ببین

----------


## khaan

همیشه یکی از تست های انتگرال طوری میاد که اگه تست های سالهای قبل رو حل کرده باشی کمتر از 60 ثانیه میتونی حلش کنی. اون یکی تست مثلثاتی هم معمولا با فرمول های مثلثاتی اصلی حل میشه یا اگه جزء صحیح و قدرمطلق باشه هم با کمی دقت به مفهوم تابع قدر مطلق و جزء صحیح و مقدار اونها به راحتی حل میشه.  کلا توصیه میکنم تستاشو از دست ندین. برخلاف تستهای کاربرد مشتق تست های انتگرال واقعا حیف هستن که از دست برن. یه ویژگی هم دارن اینه که اگه غلط حلشون کنی معمولا جوابی که به دست میاری توی گزینه ها نیست و متوجه میشی که غلط حلشون کردی برخلاف حد و مشتق و کاربرد و ... که اکثرا جواب غلط توی گزینه ها دیده میشه.

----------


## optician

مشتق و انتگرال مثل ضرب و تقسیم هستند ، اگر کسی ضرب بلد باشه تقسیم هم یاد میگیره
پس نترس به خدا توکل کن و به آینده ای روشن امید داشته باش

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

انتگرال بسیار آسونه
حتما بخونش

----------


## -Morteza-

منم تجربی ام 
اما انتگرال آسونه
کلا برا تجربی ها
3تا تست مشتق(معادله مماس/مشتق در نقطه/آهنگ تغییر)+انتگرال مفـــــــــــــــــته
یعنی باید رو هوا زدشون
ولی کاربرد تو کتم نمیره :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dj.ALI

انتگرال خیلی راحته!اگه خوش شانس باشی به دو سوالش میشه جواب داد اگه بد شانس باشی در بدترین حالت یه سوال رو سریع میتونی از پسش بر بیای!اون یه سوال دیگم که میمونه که شاید نشه زد ترکیب انتگرال با مثلثات و...هست که یکم شرایط رو پیچیده میکنه وگرنه یکی از مباحثی هست که خیلی راحته و حداقلش مطمئنی که یکی دو تا تستشو تو هوا میشه زد!

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من واسه دیفرانسیل کتاب توپ خیلی سبز رو دارم و تا حالا واسم عالی بوده!
> 
> اول اینو بگم که معلممون سرسری از روی این بحث گذشت و هیچی نفهمیدیم! یعنی از نظر جزوه معلم صفر هستم..فقط همین خیلی سبز رو دارم که تا حالا عالی بوده. ولی امروز که اومدم انتگرال رو بخونم یخورده گیج شدم 
> 
> انتگرال سخته یا این کتاب یخورده بد توضیح داده؟  بعضی از دوستان میگن بخون چون خیلی آسونه ولی زیادم برام آسون نبود  از مشتق سخت تر بود 
> 
> به نظرتون چیکار کنم؟ کلافه شدم


سلام دوست عزیز
انتگرال درس اسونیه و اسمش برای خییلی از بچه نگران کننده هستش و برای خودشون از انتگرال یه غول میسازن و درحالی که اینجوری نیست
شما برای کنکور این بخش رو مطالعه کن و اگر سوالی داشتی در همین انجمن مطرح کن و جای هیچ نگرانی نیست
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Amin ZD

یاد گرفتنش راحته 
فقط تو تستاش محاسبات زیاد داره 
که اونم به انتگرال ربطی نداره ! طراح میپیچونه

----------


## Katrin

اگر وقتشو دارین بعله حتما بخونین
موفق باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## comet97

اسمش بد در رفته
وگرنه زیاد سخت نیست.حداقل از هندسه راحت تره که

----------


## melis

> من رشتم تجربیه ! اما انتگرال خیلی آسونه . تا  اونجایی که مشترک بین دو رشته هست سوالات رو زدم . سوالات واقعا آسونه .  سوال چالشی هم داره اما نه مث بحث هایی مثل مقاطع مخروطی و کاربرد مشتق !به  نظر من با توجه به اینکه رشته تونم ریاضیه و این درس حیاتی ! حتما حتما  بخون ...





> انتگرال راحته....
> 
> من بدون معلم کل دیف دارم میخونم  من بدبخت چی میکشم پس





> انتگرال و مشتق از کل ریاضی آسونتره به نظرم





> asooone ,,,,,,   age vaqt nadari kolesho  bekhooni ,,faqat testaye konkooreshoo bezan dg ..... khate viqe dif ro  begir,,,estefade kon ,,man khodam tajrobi am ,,male shoma ro ham  mikhonam !!





> آسونه. فیلمای صنعتی شریف رو دانلود کن قسمت انتگرالشو ببین





> همیشه یکی  از تست های انتگرال طوری میاد که اگه تست های سالهای قبل رو حل کرده باشی  کمتر از 60 ثانیه میتونی حلش کنی. اون یکی تست مثلثاتی هم معمولا با فرمول  های مثلثاتی اصلی حل میشه یا اگه جزء صحیح و قدرمطلق باشه هم با کمی دقت به  مفهوم تابع قدر مطلق و جزء صحیح و مقدار اونها به راحتی حل میشه.  کلا  توصیه میکنم تستاشو از دست ندین. برخلاف تستهای کاربرد مشتق تست های  انتگرال واقعا حیف هستن که از دست برن. یه ویژگی هم دارن اینه که اگه غلط  حلشون کنی معمولا جوابی که به دست میاری توی گزینه ها نیست و متوجه میشی که  غلط حلشون کردی برخلاف حد و مشتق و کاربرد و ... که اکثرا جواب غلط توی  گزینه ها دیده میشه.





> مشتق و انتگرال مثل ضرب و تقسیم هستند ، اگر کسی ضرب بلد باشه تقسیم هم یاد میگیره
> پس نترس به خدا توکل کن و به آینده ای روشن امید داشته باش





> انتگرال بسیار آسونه
> حتما بخونش





> منم تجربی ام 
> اما انتگرال آسونه
> کلا برا تجربی ها
> 3تا تست مشتق(معادله مماس/مشتق در نقطه/آهنگ تغییر)+انتگرال مفـــــــــــــــــته
> یعنی باید رو هوا زدشون
> ولی کاربرد تو کتم نمیره






> من رشتم تجربیه ! اما انتگرال خیلی آسونه . تا اونجایی که مشترک بین دو رشته هست سوالات رو زدم . سوالات واقعا آسونه . سوال چالشی هم داره اما نه مث بحث هایی مثل مقاطع مخروطی و کاربرد مشتق !به نظر من با توجه به اینکه رشته تونم ریاضیه و این درس حیاتی ! حتما حتما بخون ...





> انتگرال راحته....
> 
> من بدون معلم کل دیف دارم میخونم  من بدبخت چی میکشم پس





> انتگرال و مشتق از کل ریاضی آسونتره به نظرم





> asooone ,,,,,,   age vaqt nadari kolesho bekhooni ,,faqat testaye konkooreshoo bezan dg ..... khate viqe dif ro begir,,,estefade kon ,,man khodam tajrobi am ,,male shoma ro ham mikhonam !!





> آسونه. فیلمای صنعتی شریف رو دانلود کن قسمت انتگرالشو ببین





> همیشه یکی از تست های انتگرال طوری میاد که اگه تست های سالهای قبل رو حل کرده باشی کمتر از 60 ثانیه میتونی حلش کنی. اون یکی تست مثلثاتی هم معمولا با فرمول های مثلثاتی اصلی حل میشه یا اگه جزء صحیح و قدرمطلق باشه هم با کمی دقت به مفهوم تابع قدر مطلق و جزء صحیح و مقدار اونها به راحتی حل میشه.  کلا توصیه میکنم تستاشو از دست ندین. برخلاف تستهای کاربرد مشتق تست های انتگرال واقعا حیف هستن که از دست برن. یه ویژگی هم دارن اینه که اگه غلط حلشون کنی معمولا جوابی که به دست میاری توی گزینه ها نیست و متوجه میشی که غلط حلشون کردی برخلاف حد و مشتق و کاربرد و ... که اکثرا جواب غلط توی گزینه ها دیده میشه.





> مشتق و انتگرال مثل ضرب و تقسیم هستند ، اگر کسی ضرب بلد باشه تقسیم هم یاد میگیره
> پس نترس به خدا توکل کن و به آینده ای روشن امید داشته باش





> انتگرال بسیار آسونه
> حتما بخونش





> منم تجربی ام 
> اما انتگرال آسونه
> کلا برا تجربی ها
> 3تا تست مشتق(معادله مماس/مشتق در نقطه/آهنگ تغییر)+انتگرال مفـــــــــــــــــته
> یعنی باید رو هوا زدشون
> ولی کاربرد تو کتم نمیره





> انتگرال خیلی راحته!اگه خوش شانس باشی به دو سوالش میشه جواب داد اگه بد شانس باشی در بدترین حالت یه سوال رو سریع میتونی از پسش بر بیای!اون یه سوال دیگم که میمونه که شاید نشه زد ترکیب انتگرال با مثلثات و...هست که یکم شرایط رو پیچیده میکنه وگرنه یکی از مباحثی هست که خیلی راحته و حداقلش مطمئنی که یکی دو تا تستشو تو هوا میشه زد!





> سلام دوست عزیز
> انتگرال درس اسونیه و اسمش برای خییلی از بچه نگران کننده هستش و برای خودشون از انتگرال یه غول میسازن و درحالی که اینجوری نیست
> شما برای کنکور این بخش رو مطالعه کن و اگر سوالی داشتی در همین انجمن مطرح کن و جای هیچ نگرانی نیست
> موفق باشی





> یاد گرفتنش راحته 
> فقط تو تستاش محاسبات زیاد داره 
> که اونم به انتگرال ربطی نداره ! طراح میپیچونه





> اگر وقتشو دارین بعله حتما بخونین
> موفق باشید





> اسمش بد در رفته
> وگرنه زیاد سخت نیست.حداقل از هندسه راحت تره که


دوستان خیلی خیلی خیلی از همه ممنونم..

من دیروز که شروع کردم به خوندن انتگرال مبحث اولی که واسه انتگرال شروع کردم سیگما و ریمان بالا و پایین بود که واقعا سخته و البته از وقتی که کتاب درسی تغییر کرده از این مبحث خیلی کم سوال اومده! 

ولی امروز که رسیدم به مبحث خود انگرال یعنی انگرال گیری و... خیلی راحت تر شده..

به نظرتون مبحث سیگما و ریمان رو خوب بخونم یا ارزش نداره؟! یکی از دوستان میگفت احتمال سوال اومدنش خیلی خیلی پایینه!

مرسی از همه

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط melis


دوستان خیلی خیلی خیلی از همه ممنونم..

من دیروز که شروع کردم به خوندن انتگرال مبحث اولی که واسه انتگرال شروع کردم سیگما و ریمان بالا و پایین بود که واقعا سخته و البته از وقتی که کتاب درسی تغییر کرده از این مبحث خیلی کم سوال اومده! 

ولی امروز که رسیدم به مبحث خود انگرال یعنی انگرال گیری و... خیلی راحت تر شده..

به نظرتون مبحث سیگما و ریمان رو خوب بخونم یا ارزش نداره؟! یکی از دوستان میگفت احتمال سوال اومدنش خیلی خیلی پایینه!

مرسی از همه


خب درسته
ریمان یه مبحث کاملا پیچیدست
چندین جلد کتاب فقط از مبحث ریمان داریم
ولی شما در سطح کتاب مسلط باش


اما من نمیگم که انتگرال سخته یا آسون
فقط اینو یادآور میشم که به توصیه هیچکس هیچ فصلی رو حذف نکنید
و تا دقیقه آخر هم تا میتونید مباحث رو جلو ببرید و تا میتونید حذف نکنید*

----------


## laleh74

> دوستان خیلی خیلی خیلی از همه ممنونم..
> 
> من دیروز که شروع کردم به خوندن انتگرال مبحث اولی که واسه انتگرال شروع کردم سیگما و ریمان بالا و پایین بود که واقعا سخته و البته از وقتی که کتاب درسی تغییر کرده از این مبحث خیلی کم سوال اومده! 
> 
> ولی امروز که رسیدم به مبحث خود انگرال یعنی انگرال گیری و... خیلی راحت تر شده..
> 
> به نظرتون مبحث سیگما و ریمان رو خوب بخونم یا ارزش نداره؟! یکی از دوستان میگفت احتمال سوال اومدنش خیلی خیلی پایینه!
> 
> مرسی از همه


منم فقط خود انتگرال گیری و مشتق گیری رو بلدم :Yahoo (21): 
مثلا تعریف مشتقو بلد نیستم..چون شبیه مسئلس:/

و از بچگی با مسئله مشکل داشتم واس همین فیزیکم خوب نیس :Yahoo (21): 

اما سعی کن بخونی

----------


## Delgir

> منم فقط خود انتگرال گیری و مشتق گیری رو بلدم
> مثلا تعریف مشتقو بلد نیستم..چون شبیه مسئلس:/
> 
> و از بچگی با مسئله مشکل داشتم واس همین فیزیکم خوب نیس
> 
> اما سعی کن بخونی


بعضی وقتاازتعریف مشتق مسئله های پیچیده ای طرح می شه که نیازنیست درکنکورتجربی لااقل.....برای حل سوالات تعریف مشتق دربسیاری ازمواردازهمون مشتق استفاده می شه....مفهوم مشتق رویادبگیرید وهمچنین تعریف مشتق چپ و راست...

----------


## Unknown Soldier

منم با انتگرال مشکل داشتم.اول رفتم سراغ فیلما صنعتی شریف فقط آقای شامیرزاده تدریس کرده بود واسه تجربی ها سال پیش که انتگرال نامعین رو اصلا نگفته بود درست و حسابی مجبور شدم رفتم سراغ دی وی دی سروش موئینی و مقدم نیا از رو اون دیدم .خوب درس داده بودن

----------


## drmoslem

حتما

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

شک نکن و بخون. خیلی اسونه.

----------


## merdo

نگاه کن من مهندسی مکانیک خوندم.دو تا درس پایه داشتیم که توهمه رشته های فنی مهندسی مشترکه اونم ریاضی1 و ریاضی 2 اگه مشتق و انتگرالت ضعیف باشه کلا تابع رو تو دبیرستان خوب نخونی این دو تا درس بیچارت میکنه.انتگرال پیش رو دوستان میگن آسونه آره خب چون تازه تو پیش باهاش آشنا میشی ولی تو دانشگاه همین انتگرال منو به گریه انداخته بود.خلاصه خوب یادش بگیر که مثل من تو دانشگاه گیر نکنی

----------


## _Fateme_

> نگاه کن من مهندسی مکانیک خوندم.دو تا درس پایه داشتیم که توهمه رشته های فنی مهندسی مشترکه اونم ریاضی1 و ریاضی 2 اگه مشتق و انتگرالت ضعیف باشه کلا تابع رو تو دبیرستان خوب نخونی این دو تا درس بیچارت میکنه.انتگرال پیش رو دوستان میگن آسونه آره خب چون تازه تو پیش باهاش آشنا میشی ولی تو دانشگاه همین انتگرال منو به گریه انداخته بود.خلاصه خوب یادش بگیر که مثل من تو دانشگاه گیر نکنی



واسه ۱سال و ۴ماه پیشه هاااااااا

----------

